# Line Clearing Advice



## DoubleDTree (Sep 13, 2007)

I am interested in expanding my company into doing line clearing work. Any information that you can offer me would be beneficial. I would like to establish contracts with different energy corps in the area, but am not sure the exact process. Once again any information would be very appreciated.


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 13, 2007)

Get yourself and your crew properly trained and certified first.


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 13, 2007)

Since every area has their own set of rules and regs I would probably contact local utility and ask them what the requirements are. I know that line clearing is very dangerous and the insurance requirements are probably outragous. Good luck and be careful.


----------



## clearance (Sep 13, 2007)

Can be a thankless task, can also be a lot of fun. By all means get qualified and work safe, no second chance with power.


----------



## lxt (Sep 13, 2007)

be prepared for a huge insurance quote, you will need a bond, you will need to provide your dunn & bradstreet information, you will need to show profit & loss, etc,etc....

I was trying to get on as a vendor with first energy, I have all my certs. but damn there is a lot of info. you will need to provide, not to mention you will need some serious capital. so I will remain a lil guy for alot longer!!!

good luck!

LXT...................


----------

